# Orchid Garden - vendor in Poland



## eds (May 4, 2019)

To all those on this side of the pond, has anyone bought orchids from Orchid Garden, based in Poland? The only review I can find online seems positive and, apart from some postal issues on eBay where plants dried out, it seems pretty positive there too.

If anyone has an opinion but would prefer not to post a reply on a forum please pm me instead.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## eds (May 21, 2019)

So I placed an order which arrived last night. Plants were pretty dry but not wilting at all nor seeming in bad shape. The only one that looked a little worse for wear was a P.henryanum that had come loose in transit (see pic below) but, when repotting, it's roots weren't in great shape. Hopefully in it's new basket it'll romp away.

Here is a photo before I repotted them all (the paphs into baskets and phals into stronger clear pots).




Here's the P.henryanum;


Right to left is P.philippense v.roebellini, P.Angel Hair and P.rothschildianum Dark Red.


This is P.Yellow Tiger;




This is P.rothschildianum with an old flower spike.



I also got a couple of Phals - tetraspis C1 and Sogo Vivien 'Sogo F858'.

Overall

Positives
Good sized plants
Generally great root systems
Very good prices
Well packed

Negatives
Not the speediest communications (but I did order via email rather than ebay or their website).
Plants dry when delivered.
Not named crosses (though this is reflected in the prices I feel)


----------



## Guldal (May 24, 2019)

I just received another clone of P. Rothschildianum 'Dark Red', which I bought from them on ebay (where their user name is: orchid.sklepik). It arrived in perfect condition, and the plant seems strong and vigorous, good root system, too. If it at some point will bear flowers just having some resemblance to those in the photo on ebay (I suppose it's a photo of the/one of the parent(s)) - it would definately be a real good buy!

I haven't bought that much from them, but the other plants (the ones,I remember, are a P. exul and some Phal-species) have been nice plants and they were also ok on arrival.

Edward, let's compare notes in 2-4(?) years time to see, whether our Roths 'Dark Red', indeed, are that?!

PS. Judging from the photo, the henryanum should have a fair chance to do well...with a bit of tender care!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## eds (May 24, 2019)

Thanks Jens and I agree and am hopeful about the henryanum. It's got a little start coming at the side so can't be too unhappy and hopefully now it's in a basket those roots should get going.

Will definitely compare notes in a few years time with the Roth. If it looks half as dark I'll be happy but just as dark would be great. I'm going to photograph all the plants in my little collection and post in the collections forum on here to help me track their progress.


----------



## musa (May 24, 2019)

So you bought the roth dark red!
I had it on my list for some time but wasn't sure if I trust the seller...

The plants look good!


----------



## eds (May 24, 2019)

musa said:


> So you bought the roth dark red!
> I had it on my list for some time but wasn't sure if I trust the seller...
> 
> The plants look good!



I think they might have more. They still have them listed on their website, https://orchidgarden.co.uk/shop/bot...d-paphiopedilum-rothschildianum-nfs-1552.html

Whether they are that dark who knows! We'll find out in a few years hopefully!


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2019)

Edward Seeley said:


> To all those on this side of the pond, has anyone bought orchids from Orchid Garden, based in Poland? The only review I can find online seems positive and, apart from some postal issues on eBay where plants dried out, it seems pretty positive there too.
> 
> If anyone has an opinion but would prefer not to post a reply on a forum please pm me instead.
> 
> ...


actually, it is better that the plants being dried out than soaking wet. One time, I received a very expensive plant from orchid zone dead on arrival(because "the new hired employee" water the plant before packing)
The bacteria/fungal infection need only three days in the wrapped/boxed to turn it into a bundle of oozing mushy smelly disaster. No refund either 
-Good & experience sellers will make sure that there is no in-pot watering for 3 days before packing/shipping because there can be no separation between the moisture at the pot/root zone and the leaves. sometimes they delay the shipping because the plants were just watered that day before they receive your order.

The export bare root wrap in moist (not soaking wet) sphagnum is another story, they can separate the 2 zones, the root within moist sphagnum (usually wrapped separately with waterproof plastic layer) to keep the plants alive. While the leaves area outside the plastic wrapping to breath .


----------



## HairBear73 (May 26, 2019)

Hi,
I’ve bought a few plants from this seller and they have all been good strong plants, I found the care and communication very good and would certainly order from them again.


----------



## eds (Jan 26, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Edward, let's compare notes in 2-4(?) years time to see, whether our Roths 'Dark Red', indeed, are that?!



Jens, how is your Dark Red doing? Mine is throwing two new starts now so hoping that might mean some flowers sooner rather than later!

As an update, all the other plants from them are doing fine, including the henryanum, though it doesn't seem to have grown too much.


----------



## Guldal (Feb 14, 2020)

Edward, my report is unfortunately a sad one: my office at work was burglared twice in a fortnight in the autumn...and the Roth 'Dark Red was one of the collateral damages as they forced their way over the windowsill...luckily most plants survive, though a few are still strugling...'Dark Red, alas, went to Orchid Heaven with a couple of its confreres! 

Thank God, your plant seems to thrive, so hopefully the mystery will be solved in the not too far foreseen future!


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 15, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Edward, my report is unfortunately a sad one: my office at work was burglared twice in a fortnight in the autumn...and the Roth 'Dark Red was one of the collateral damages as they forced their way over the windowsill...luckily most plants survive, though a few are still strugling...'Dark Red, alas, went to Orchid Heaven with a couple of its confreres!
> 
> Thank God, your plant seems to thrive, so hopefully the mystery will be solved in the not too far foreseen future!


I don’t understand why a plant would die from being knocked in the window?


----------



## eds (Feb 15, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I don’t understand why a plant would die from being knocked in the window?



I don't know as it was Jens' plant but I imagine if the window was smashed for entry the cold / rain at this time of year would have had a significant effect, not to mention any physical damage as they knocked things aside / trampled over them.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 16, 2020)

eds said:


> I don't know as it was Jens' plant but I imagine if the window was smashed for entry the cold / rain at this time of year would have had a significant effect, not to mention any physical damage as they knocked things aside / trampled over them.


Hmm I’m sorry.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Edward, my report is unfortunately a sad one: my office at work was burglared twice in a fortnight in the autumn...and the Roth 'Dark Red was one of the collateral damages as they forced their way over the windowsill...luckily most plants survive, though a few are still strugling...'Dark Red, alas, went to Orchid Heaven with a couple of its confreres!
> 
> Thank God, your plant seems to thrive, so hopefully the mystery will be solved in the not too far foreseen future!



Oh sorry for that Jens, hope the damage is not too important!!!
Jean


----------



## eds (Aug 14, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Thank God, your plant seems to thrive, so hopefully the mystery will be solved in the not too far foreseen future!



Well it has taken its time but my 'Dark Red' plant has thrown a flower spike while I was on holiday. Hopefully it survives and successfully flowers but no photos until it does - I don't want to tempt fate anymore than I have just done by posting this!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 14, 2022)

eds said:


> Well it has taken its time but my 'Dark Red' plant has thrown a flower spike while I was on holiday. Hopefully it survives and successfully flowers but no photos until it does - I don't want to tempt fate anymore than I have just done by posting this! Cross


Ah, looking very much forward to see, what I missed! Cross our hearts and break a leg! 


eds said:


> I don't know as it was Jens' plant but I imagine if the window was smashed for entry the cold / rain at this time of year would have had a significant effect, not to mention any physical damage as they knocked things aside / trampled over them.


Ed, you got everything way too terribly right...I was just too depressed to answer for myself at that particular time!
I have, though, since then recovered and also furthermore bought a few rather lovely Cattleyas from Orchid Garden... and been very satisfied with what I got! How are the other plants from your batch doing?!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 14, 2022)

Ps. Just saw in another thread, that your birthday was the day before mine - congratulations to another Leo! WWRRRAAAAUUUUWWW!


----------



## eds (Aug 15, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Ah, looking very much forward to see, what I missed! Cross our hearts and break a leg!
> 
> Ed, you got everything way too terribly right...I was just too depressed to answer for myself at that particular time!
> I have, though, since then recovered and also furthermore bought a few rather lovely Cattleyas from Orchid Garden... and been very satisfied with what I got! How are the other plants from your batch doing?!



I lost the henryanum after it produced a beautiful flower and killed the tetraspis with inadequate growing skills but the rest are growing well. The bigger Roth sent up a spike this year but it aborted, not sure why!
Overall very happy with the plants and would order again if it weren't for the political insanity that is Brexit.



Guldal said:


> Ps. Just saw in another thread, that your birthday was the day before mine - congratulations to another Leo! WWRRRAAAAUUUUWWW!



That means you share a birthday with my wife! Happy birthday!
Having hers the day after mine means I can never forget it but it does add pressure to not not 'under-present'!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 15, 2022)

eds said:


> Having hers the day after mine means I can never forget it but it does add pressure to not not 'under-present'!


You better not!  

And touching on this issue, I will bring to your attention the tragic incident in Copenhagen Zoo a couple of years ago, where the lionesses tore up the new, young male lion as they were dissatisfied with his performance!
It's not - only - a joke. They actually maimed and killed him - and during opening hours. 
I guess it can't have been a fun incident for the families visiting the zoo. The deceased has since been replaced with an older male of the species, Leo, who has been capable to assert himself sufficiently!

Keep this in mind, as well as the wise words of the Poet: "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned"!


----------

